# jejunojejunostomy



## willette (Aug 15, 2011)

One of our patients had a Roux-en-Y, then a week later had a bowel obstruction.  Patient had a jejunojejunostomy performed laparascopically.  The open in 44130 but not sure what the lap would be - any takers?


----------



## Mojo (Aug 15, 2011)

Look at 44202 to see if your documentation supports the code.

The open procedure is 44120, per CPT.


----------

